#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  ACcess Database, userform excel, multiple user at the same time.

## sagar.rajula

Hello Everyone.

I have created a data entry user form in Excel as a front end, and I want the userform data to be stored in the Microsoft access database at the backend

is it possible that the userform excel can be on a shared mode, and if I save on a local server path, and at a single time 4 or 5 persons can save a new data on the userform....

Will these 4 or 5 new data will reach a database and create new rows.... or will it be overridden on the same row for 5 times..

I am very much confused on this...

Thanks in advance , if somebody can help me really....

----------


## Neil_

i'm confused why you would create a userform in Excel as a front end at all. Access is much better at this. Is there data you are reading from excel that is being fed to the db? You can split the db and give each user their own front end if performance over a network is an issue.

----------


## sagar.rajula

Thanks neil for your update.

I have created a userform where 3 or 5 users would access the workbook in shared mode on a local server path,

Now I want these userform data to be updated directly to the access table.... however I don't want the data to be updated on the excel spreadsheet, its because when 3 or 5 users enter any data in userform on a same time then the data will get override on the same cell, bcoz it will not understand the next row.

Hence my worry part is can we create this in the Access, where 3 or 4 users if enter any data on the excel userform then it should take the data of all the 3 or 4 users and then save it to the access table.

I hope this is clear ... and still if you need any help let

----------


## sagar.rajula

Thanks neil for your update.

I have created a userform where 3 or 5 users would access the workbook in shared mode on a local server path,

Now I want these userform data to be updated directly to the access table.... however I don't want the data to be updated on the excel spreadsheet, its because when 3 or 5 users enter any data in userform on a same time then the data will get override on the same cell, bcoz it will not understand the next row.

Hence my worry part is can we create this in the Access, where 3 or 4 users if enter any data on the excel userform then it should take the data of all the 3 or 4 users and then save it to the access table.

I hope this is clear ... and still if you need any help let

----------


## alansidman

I don't believe you answered Neil's question.  Why have the data entry in Excel when you could have it done directly in Access.  Access can handle multiple users entering data at the same time without confusion or overwriting of records.  Is there any reason that you want to have Excel as your front end if you are not saving the data in Excel?

----------


## sagar.rajula

Ok ... got the Questions ... its just because, we don't have the Access for the Microsoft access on all the Computer's

Hence I thought of Excel ... and excel is much more easily accessible to all....

Can any 1 share with some good examples for my need, on the same....

----------


## alansidman

You might want to look at using Microsoft Access Runtime.  Here is a link.  It is free.

http://www.hitechcoach.com/

Scroll down to the discussion on Runtime.

----------

